# Special Guest Instructor for this Saturday's seminar at BWKS



## vishalshukla (Feb 16, 2010)

As most of you know, Bob Whites Karate Studio will host a seminar this Saturday 2/20 from 10 AM  Noon. This seminar will feature sessions with Mr. White as well as Captain Ron Sanchez. We are proud to announce that we have an additional special guest instructor who has volunteered his time on Saturday. George Ryan will be teaching along with Captain Sanchez. 

George is a highly accomplished and respected member of the elite SWAT team for LAPD. He was recently invited to the White House where he was honored by President Obama and Vice President Biden for his heroism. He has written many articles for Black Belt magazine and writes a monthly column called "Street Wise" for Ultimate Mixed Martial Arts Magazine. In addition, he is a member of the Martial Arts Masters Hall of Fame and teaches self-protection to military and law enforcement officers around the country. The list of his education and experience could fill many pages, and having him at our school to share his knowledge is a very special occasion.

If you get a chance Google him and see there is no shortage of information.

There is NO FEE for this seminar. We will have donation boxes and all proceeds from the seminar will be donated to the Royal Family Kids Camp. We will also have a rules meeting for the Bob White Invitational from 1:00  2:30 PM on Saturday.

I hope to see you on Saturday. If you have any questions, please feel free to contact BWKS or email me.

For the kids,
Vishal Shukla
Bob White Invitational Tournament Director


----------



## dianhsuhe (Feb 16, 2010)

A free seminar?  GREAT!

Sounds like the martial spirit is alive in well with you folks!

Let us know how it goes-


----------



## Bob White (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks to all of the people that participated in our seminar today. I truly appreciate the different schools that showed up today for the class and the rules meeting. Captain Ron Sanchez and George Ryan teamed up to put on an informative seminar. Both of these gentlemen have an education and experience that few could compare with. Ron Sanchez`s bio can be found on our web site http://www.bwkenpo.com/RonSanchezMABio050605.pdf
George Ryan has a history of excellence as a martial artist, SWAT team member, Cross Fit certified trainer, and self defense instructor. As mentioned earlier Mr. Ryan was recently honored by President Obama in the White House for heroism. Ron Sanchez has shared with me stories of George Ryan`s accomplishments with firearms.
Mr. Ryan went over 10 pre-fight indicators that he has written about in various articles. It was informative and his terminology was so descriptive that I plan on using it in my future classes.
Ron Sanchez covered various subjects including mind set and Jeff Cooper`s Color Code. Ron has been a student of mine for almost 40 years but I continually learn things from him that help me be a better teacher.
These 2 gentlemen donated their time today for the seminar. They received no financial compensation, but because of their efforts we raised enough money to send a child to camp.
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------

